# (Stupid) Places to go Broody



## Sheepshape (May 23, 2020)

Chickens are very much a part of many farmyards, but don't they leave you wondering how their kind manage to survive at all?

Currently (as every late spring) I have a rash of broody hens. They are choosing anywhere to go broody. 

1) The hay pile

I have already moved on 2 previous broody hens, but today I have this.

One side of the hay pile






The other side of they hay pile





A sheep hay rack






A Bramble bush






These hens all were 'moved on' by me but 10 minutes before.


And here is one of the roosters presiding over 'his' bunch of dust-bathing ladies.






I really don't want any more chicks, no matter what how pretty the adults may turn out. If I was after a broody, then there would be none to be found!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 23, 2020)

You had me belly laughing, they sure do pick some crazy places to go broody's  lol. ..


----------

